# PMS and infedelity?



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

Had to make a separate thread for this question.

When I caught my wife a couple weeks ago she was going through PMS and the following day is when 'flow' visited. Now she's ovulating and also in a much better and somewhat remorseful mood (Although not to what I would have hoped). According to my calendar, she'll start PMS again around the 20th to 22nd. During this time, if her mood should be one of 'this is all your fault' should I stand back and just let it pass, or would this be a time when I can say 'Your PMS isn't an excuse for you to say this.'

I hate this...now I know why it's part of the 10 Commandments.


----------



## Lyn (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello,

It's tough or so I understand. I, personally, have never had very bad PMS, but I do have a couple of friends who have PMS to the nth and one in particular, a nurse, has been distressed over how miserable she gets and how it affects her family.

If the PMS is enough that it makes a person abusive, they may have a severe hormonal disorder and should let their GYN know. Out of control hormones is not an unusual problem, unfortunately...we see it all around us, in men and women.

Hope she gets help and what is up with the infidelity?

Best,

Lyn


----------



## Lyn (Mar 10, 2010)

I just re-read your post and must amend.

Your wife's affair is not your fault, she is responsible for her actions. Don't settle for that nonsense. If she wants to save your marriage, she will own up to it and take action by getting the counselling she needs to snap out of it and take responsibility for her betrayal.

Best,

Lyn


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

It could be the PMS, or it could be the plain fact that now she realizes what kind of person she is, and wants to deflect it to you and make you the bad one. My H said exactly this " I don't like being reminded of what I did". Well, tough sh** somedays lol.


----------

